# Gearing brushless in RC18T



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

I am going brushless for my rc18t. I am confused as to what spur gear and pinion I should run. I will be using the stock spur (factory team RC18t) and whatever pinion is recommended. The mamba 6200 will be the motor with thier esc. Thanks :thumbsup: Also what lipo battery will fit the 18t without modifications?


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

well i take it your running 48 pitch i would go with a 78 spur and 22 pinion...


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

Will a 78 spur even fit on an 18t?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would say start out with the stock gearing and go from there.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I would get the optional 60 tooth spur gear and start with a 12 tooth pinion. 
The brushless motors are not as sensitive to gearing as brushed motors so don't be afraid to expierement.


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

ok thanks. I do not believe there is a 78 spur available for the 18t and if there was with the pinion he suggest you would melt your motor.............


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

No there is not the 60 tooth barely fits, you need a different bottom gear cover for it too (a $2 part). I have no idea what the heck he was talking about a 78 spur.


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Start with stock and get used to the power. It wouldn't hurt to even gear a little lower than stock with the 6800(?). I run a longer, torquer motor in mine. The Polyquest 1800 narrow packs fit great in the RC18T. Perhaps you should check with the forum sponsor on that ;-).


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks I will. I like the idea of packs fitting without cutting the chassis.


----------

